
Superloud Moth Jams Bat Sonar - pg
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/39807/title/Superloud_moth_jams_bat_sonar
======
swapspace
Another example in which, interestingly, the prey goes silent instead:
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/09/060923105230.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/09/060923105230.htm)

------
streety
This is a really interesting counter-adaptation. I wonder what the mechanism
might be. Does it prevent echolocation or is it eliciting a pain response?

It would also be interesting to see the counter-adaptation in the bats to this
counter-adaptation in the moth. The approach which first comes to mind is
passive sonar.

------
Jebdm
I love evolution.

